# Summer term 1 done and I'm sick!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats on your A grade. Bummer about getting cold. I get one every time I'm on a plane. Must be a germ magnet too


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I was sick on my birthday...some lung virus thing going around...I feel your pain...and still feeling it...cough, cough, hack, hack


----------

